# klonopin



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys, i just got prescribed klonopin and wanted to know if any of u guys have had success with it, thanks.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does nobody like humor?


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I have hope now said:


> hey guys, i just got prescribed klonopin and wanted to know if any of u guys have had success with it, thanks.


I have heard that Kpin will help some people, and not others. I use Xanax, it offers some relief, but does not cure you or remove it 100%. Kpin made me very depressed.


----------

